# Advice on teaching in the Netherlands?



## Sbk (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, 
I have recently moved to Amsterdam due to my husband's work and am looking to start a new career in teaching. I do not have a teaching qualification nor have I taught before. My background is in Engineering, I have a Master's in Chemical Engineering and have worked in the UK prior to moving here.

I wanted advice on how I could get into teaching here. I have looked at some teaching training course and it seems that I will have to speak fluent dutch (which I do not) to work at most schools here. Is this true? Would it be advisable that I do the PGCE teaching qualification (possibly online) or would it not prove beneficial as I do not know dutch? 
While deciding on what qualification I should go for, would I be able to get teaching "work experience" in english speaking schools here?

I would appreciate any advice in relation to this matter. Thank you in advance for your help and time.


----------



## geoff24 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there,

there are International schools here i believe there is one in the area of The Hague or Amsterdam. You will need to learn Dutch at some stage as there is a integration course required for new immigrants this is called a NT2 exam and will take about 1 year to get to the required level (generally) i would check thehagueonline this is a great British site for expats and you may get the info you are asking for. The owner is Billy Allwood an old agent of mine great guy try this out. I am British lived here 26 years so any questions let me know i live in Maastricht.


----------



## ahl (Apr 22, 2015)

Sbk said:


> Hi,
> I have recently moved to Amsterdam due to my husband's work and am looking to start a new career in teaching. I do not have a teaching qualification nor have I taught before. My background is in Engineering, I have a Master's in Chemical Engineering and have worked in the UK prior to moving here.
> 
> I wanted advice on how I could get into teaching here. I have looked at some teaching training course and it seems that I will have to speak fluent dutch (which I do not) to work at most schools here. Is this true? Would it be advisable that I do the PGCE teaching qualification (possibly online) or would it not prove beneficial as I do not know dutch?
> ...


Hi 
I see you posted this back in 2013 but wondering as I am now in the same boat as you were how you progressed further on starting your English teaching career in the Netherlands
Appreciate your advice on where to start
Many thanks


----------

